# Pequea double rotary, good or bad



## Jjspencerandson (Jan 12, 2014)

We and looking to update our Tedder and rake this year, we are currently running a POS new holland 163 Tedder and a Kuhn single rotary (very good machine). We are pretty much dead set on a new pequea tt4100, saw one at the farm show and have never seen one built so heavy.
Our question is on pequea's double rotary rake, anyone have one or run one? we were gonna buy a large wheel rake but unsure if it will work for us. We bale around 300 acres ( mix of large and small fields) with a lot of small square and round bales.

Any help will be great guys thanks


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Jj, is there a dealer close for the Pequea? That may be the ultimate reason for buying that brand, seems like some have had a few problems with the Pequea, may have been the tedders....not sure. Are you replacing the tedder as well? What about Kuhn? No dealer close by? I don't own a kuhn tedder at this time....but it is a good one, I do have a kuhn ga6000 double rotary and it's a great machine....

Welcome to haytalk Jj......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jjspencerandson said:


> We and looking to update our Tedder and rake this year, we are currently running a POS new holland 163 Tedder and a Kuhn single rotary (very good machine). We are pretty much dead set on a new pequea tt4100, saw one at the farm show and have never seen one built so heavy.
> Our question is on pequea's double rotary rake, anyone have one or run one? we were gonna buy a large wheel rake but unsure if it will work for us. We bale around 300 acres ( mix of large and small fields) with a lot of small square and round bales.
> Any help will be great guys thanks


I have a Pequea TT4000 tedder for sale and I'm only 50 miles from you PM me if you're interested.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

If you are looking to buy a new tedder look no further than Krone....it is simply the heaviest, best made tedder available and does an excellent job. I bought one this past spring and have been very pleased with it.

As far as a double rotary rake the Krone double rotary rake is very well built just like the tedders. Kuhn would be another one to look at. I'm not saying the Pequea is not good, I would just look into some others before I made a decision.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Krone is also more expensive than Pequea. Pequea made in USA with USA gearboxes. Weight is very comparable if you look at specs.
I had trouble with my Pequea, but learned that eventually, yes, you will need to replace wheel bearings, tines, etc. 
All that said, I'm going with Krone for the features it offers. Going with hydraulic fence line kick in feature. I have too many situations where I'm tedding hay out onto someone's lawn, then need to switch to straight tedding. Drives me nuts when you're in a hurry and need to manually switch.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Pequea rakes are heavy built but will not hold up, I have had 3 and had troubles with all three. Almost every neighbor has had troubles also.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I thought about buying another used Pequea TT4000 for parts interchangeability 
And of course as a back up......lol. !!!!!


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I've run our tedders over 1000's of acres, and never replaced a wheel bearing, tires yes, bearings, no. Right now we have 2 Kuhn's an 8501,and NH version a 169. Both have been completely trouble free, and they've only required tires and tines. I hope that the Krone that has yet to be delivered is going to be as good. The krone was a LOT cheaper then the Kuhn. 2 different Kuhn dealers had the same price (to the penny) on a new one, maybe the krone dealer just liked us?????

Rodney


----------



## Jjspencerandson (Jan 12, 2014)

Our current Tedder is a new holland (built by Kuhn) and the first couple years it was great. However the last 3 or so it has been nothing but problems, frame cracking, bearings etc. will never buy another. We have looked at krone and have heard good things and bad. We have a pequea dealer within 20 miles and the factory is only two hours. We love how pequea uses American parts and their own gear boxes due to failures from foreign suppliers, and love how it is over built. We compared the pequea to the krone at the farm show and the pequea was twice the machine the way it's built.
As far as rakes, we currently own a Kuhn single rotary and love it, but hate how it's all metric and takes forever to get pats. We looked at their model double rake that does both single, and double rows and we're not impressed with all the cast pieces and tons of movable points. Our neighbor just recently bought on and likes it but he admits it has it's problems and again parts and everything being metric. 
Has anyone in the northeast here run wheel rake for dry hay? Square or round baling, we need a rake to perform for both jobs. Opinions compared a rotary to a wheel rake?

Lastly, we met the owner Dennis Skibo of pequea at the farm show. We spoke awhile about their rakes and tedders. Extremely nice man and down to earth, invited my father and I to lunch this spring and a private tour of the factory. As well wrote us coupons for money off a rake and Tedder from them. To us that says a lot about a man and the company he runs


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We run rotary and a big wheel rake. We have a 40' H&S wheel, does a great job of raking ahead of chopper, and if set correctly doesn't pick rocks. It does a nice job in grass hay or mixed grass alfalfa where there is a thick sod. We do use on later cutting alflafa and can get a lot of ground raked quickly with out loosing leaves. The down side of the wheel rake is, it will put some dirt in windrow and it does pull out shallow rooted grass and weeds, which can be good and bad. For chopping pulling these shallow rooted weeds is great, cleans field and the damp or green weeds do not hurt moisture at chopping, as you can imagine it does create problems with dry baling. The pulling up weeds or shalllow rooted grass is usually only a problem in first and later fall cuttings for us.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Jjspencerandson said:


> Our current Tedder is a new holland (built by Kuhn) and the first couple years it was great. However the last 3 or so it has been nothing but problems, frame cracking, bearings etc. will never buy another. We have looked at krone and have heard good things and bad. We have a pequea dealer within 20 miles and the factory is only two hours. We love how pequea uses American parts and their own gear boxes due to failures from foreign suppliers, and love how it is over built. We compared the pequea to the krone at the farm show and the pequea was twice the machine the way it's built.
> As far as rakes, we currently own a Kuhn single rotary and love it, but hate how it's all metric and takes forever to get pats. We looked at their model double rake that does both single, and double rows and we're not impressed with all the cast pieces and tons of movable points. Our neighbor just recently bought on and likes it but he admits it has it's problems and again parts and everything being metric.
> Has anyone in the northeast here run wheel rake for dry hay? Square or round baling, we need a rake to perform for both jobs. Opinions compared a rotary to a wheel rake?
> 
> Lastly, we met the owner Dennis Skibo of pequea at the farm show. We spoke awhile about their rakes and tedders. Extremely nice man and down to earth, invited my father and I to lunch this spring and a private tour of the factory. As well wrote us coupons for money off a rake and Tedder from them. To us that says a lot about a man and the company he runs


What farm show were you at, because the pequea I looked at was sitting 25 ft. away from a krone, and there's no way I can say it was 2x the tedder the krone is just by looks. A very close second, yes.

I too like the idea of american made parts, but it's got to hold together no matter where it's made, and pequea unfortunately has had some issues in the past. I love our tedder but it's had issues.


----------



## Jjspencerandson (Jan 12, 2014)

We were at keystone farm show


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

From whati heard, the older Pequea tedders had off shore gear boxes and they had trouble with them.
Newer tedders have American gearboxes.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Jjspencerandson said:


> Our current Tedder is a new holland (built by Kuhn) and the first couple years it was great. However the last 3 or so it has been nothing but problems, frame cracking, bearings etc. will never buy another. We have looked at krone and have heard good things and bad. We have a pequea dealer within 20 miles and the factory is only two hours. We love how pequea uses American parts and their own gear boxes due to failures from foreign suppliers, and love how it is over built. We compared the pequea to the krone at the farm show and the pequea was twice the machine the way it's built.
> As far as rakes, we currently own a Kuhn single rotary and love it, but hate how it's all metric and takes forever to get pats. We looked at their model double rake that does both single, and double rows and we're not impressed with all the cast pieces and tons of movable points. Our neighbor just recently bought on and likes it but he admits it has it's problems and again parts and everything being metric.
> Has anyone in the northeast here run wheel rake for dry hay? Square or round baling, we need a rake to perform for both jobs. Opinions compared a rotary to a wheel rake?
> Lastly, we met the owner Dennis Skibo of pequea at the farm show. We spoke awhile about their rakes and tedders. Extremely nice man and down to earth, invited my father and I to lunch this spring and a private tour of the factory. As well wrote us coupons for money off a rake and Tedder from them. To us that says a lot about a man and the company he runs


 Not to be argumentative or anything but I don't see how you can say the pequea is twice the tedder that the Krone is. I looked at a pequea very hard before I bought a Krone and while the pequea certainly heavier built than most not as much as much as a Krone. The pequea 4 rotor weighs 1,350 while the Krone 4 basket weighs 1,500.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I believe the enorossi gearboxes than the Pequea used to use were the source of most of their complaints.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Jjspencerandson said:


> We were at keystone farm show


Well then we both compared the same two tedders.

I've been shopping around lately, and out of the three dealers that I called on so far about price on 6 star pequea tedders, each and every one has pushed me toward their other brands that they sell. 4 stars, no problem, they'll talk, but none of them wanted to talk 6 stars. They want to avoid selling me what I requested like the plague, which is a shame because I like the looks of the machine, but their history evidently does stand up too well.

Wasn't last year the first for the double pequea rotary rake? Probably not many out there yet.


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

Bought a tedder a year or two ago. Dealer sells vermeer, NH, tonutti and pequea. Salesman/friend said the pequeas are what is always in their shop.


----------



## Jjspencerandson (Jan 12, 2014)

Farmercline, I'm talking about the new model Tedder that is out, it's the TT4100, it's not on their website nor do they have pamphlets out yet so no way you could know the weight of it. I am stating mine, and my fathers opinion on the machine, I could care less of its weight, just how it's built and from our opinion the new pequea was twice the Tedder of the krone next to it.

I too have heard that pequea has had their problems with gears boxes and others things which they say are fixed by building their own gear boxes now. A big difference is that we don't have hired hands run our equipment, my father or myself does so we do not abuse anything and know a grease gun quite well. 
I was curious in a six star Tedder because I shall be buying that myself, while the business will buy the rake. I believe 2010 was the first year for pequea's double rake, I personally have never seen one, only their single rotary which I have not heard or seen many problems about them from neighbors who have them.


----------



## Jjspencerandson (Jan 12, 2014)

So to sum all this up nobody has much to say good about pequea, ok good.
Can I get more opinions on a large wheel rake compared to double rotary. The 7 grand for a wheel rake that will rake similar amount of ground as a rotary that will cost 15-25,000 grand is a easy decision business wise, we want to know about performance of each


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

There are lots of posts on here about wheel rakes, and how they rake everything (including dirt and rocks), and do a good job of roping the hay. There are lots of posts about how a rotary will dry the hay faster than a wheel rake, cause the hay is not as tight. I know that we will never have a wheel rake, but we have 2 rotaries right now, and one of them is a double.

Rodney


----------



## Jjspencerandson (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Rodney that's about all we needed to know about wheel rakes. We will defiantly be sticking with rotary, we love our single so we will go to a double then. Thanks a lot, and they defiantly dry the hay faster, I'll stand by that every time and work pretty good for raking corn stalks too


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Jjspencerandson said:


> Farmercline, I'm talking about the new model Tedder that is out, it's the TT4100, it's not on their website nor do they have pamphlets out yet so no way you could know the weight of it. I am stating mine, and my fathers opinion on the machine, I could care less of its weight, just how it's built and from our opinion the new pequea was twice the Tedder of the krone next to it.
> 
> I too have heard that pequea has had their problems with gears boxes and others things which they say are fixed by building their own gear boxes now. A big difference is that we don't have hired hands run our equipment, my father or myself does so we do not abuse anything and know a grease gun quite well.
> I was curious in a six star Tedder because I shall be buying that myself, while the business will buy the rake. I believe 2010 was the first year for pequea's double rake, I personally have never seen one, only their single rotary which I have not heard or seen many problems about them from neighbors who have them.


There's plenty of hits on the TT4100 if you Google it, even videos. Don't understand why it's not on their website yet.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

There's no Pequea dealer even remotely close to me that I know of, saw em at the Sunbelt one year.....appeared to be a good product, kinda somewhat similar to my old Fanex, it was a nice tedder as well....like my Krone tho


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

The peaquea fluffers work great. Thats what I use. I wouldnt use anything else but im poor to that might be why.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I holding out for the "krone give away a tedder at Christmas contest. Im told its taking place next year. Im entering 100 times lol.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> I holding out for the "krone give away a tedder at Christmas contest. Im told its taking place next year. Im entering 100 times lol.


I've heard the same thing! Can't wait!!!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Jjspencerandson said:


> Farmercline, I'm talking about the new model Tedder that is out, it's the TT4100, it's not on their website nor do they have pamphlets out yet so no way you could know the weight of it. I am stating mine, and my fathers opinion on the machine, I could care less of its weight, just how it's built and from our opinion the new pequea was twice the Tedder of the krone next to it.
> I too have heard that pequea has had their problems with gears boxes and others things which they say are fixed by building their own gear boxes now. A big difference is that we don't have hired hands run our equipment, my father or myself does so we do not abuse anything and know a grease gun quite well.
> I was curious in a six star Tedder because I shall be buying that myself, while the business will buy the rake. I believe 2010 was the first year for pequea's double rake, I personally have never seen one, only their single rotary which I have not heard or seen many problems about them from neighbors who have them.


 I knew you were looking at the new model as that is what you stated, I got the information about the weight from the TT4100 operators manual which is on the Pequea website under manuals.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

As far as pequea goes, Have their hay wagons and they do the job, its hard on a company especially a smaller one when they get a bad reputation by a bad design. Hopefully they will rebound and learn from their mistakes.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I've heard the same thing! Can't wait!!!


Have you all heard about "0% For 60 Months On All New Hay Equipment From Krone?" That is better than Christmas....No WAITING!


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

krone.1 said:


> Have you all heard about "0% For 60 Months On All New Hay Equipment From Krone?" That is better than Christmas....No WAITING!


I saw that, will they calculate the 50% discount for being a member of HT? what about trade in? I have a lovely New Idea.........


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Why make payments for 60 months when you can win one lol.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's an intriguing offer tho, use their money and get some new iron.....I like using other folks money.....like spending it even better....Which reminds me....JD you bought that heavy duty trailer yet.....


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Problem with most of these 0% deals is that you lose most of the discounts on the equipment itself.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

You know I was thinking the Krone tedder giveaway next Christmas needs to be a 6 rotor tedder that way for those of us that already have a 4 rotor Krone tedder a chance to upgrade.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> That's an intriguing offer tho, use their money and get some new iron.....I like using other folks money.....like spending it even better....Which reminds me....JD you bought that heavy duty trailer yet.....


Why???? You want to hire me to truck your new, free Krone 6 star down to you??.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Maybe hire isn't the right word, just be sure to negotiate for some of them boiled peanuts to go with the grits he feeds ya when ya get there!


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

JD stop by on your way down and pick me up, should be a good road trip. Last real road trip I was on was in 1984 I was a senior in college and my roomates and I went down to Ft. Lardardale. Now that was a trip to remember.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have plenty of memories and sand in my shoes from Florida coastlines as well Bob....ahhh....now those were the good ole days!

Don't worry JD you're safe from driving to Dixie, they could give 5 away with 6 entires and I would be the one guy that didn't make the cut.....well, I'm being a bit disingenuous....about a year ago I had this girl that was cleaning the house for me, comes up with some tickets for a neighboring counties HS marching band, they're giving away an EZGo golf cart, funny thing was, I had just seen that cart on my way to see my son in college...thought that's a good idea for a fund raiser. Not a week after seeing it, the housekeeper comes up with these tickets, honest, they are written on notebook paper, like 10 tickets to the sheet, and xerox copied. So I bought 2 pages to help out the band, $20 worth. I swear it was 2-3 months later, a buddy of mine calls me....seems he's at the HS football game and they just mentioned my name at halftime because I won a golf cart! Now let me tell ya, I buy a bunch of them tickets, from band, football, swimming, basketball, baseball....you name it, I get deluged with requests, usually they have nice printed tickets, numbered, holograms, you get the idea.....never won one ever, but the one I raffle that i figured may not even get the money.....I win....go figure, always said, rather be lucky than good  Gave it to my son for Christmas as I already had 2 EZGo golf carts...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

WT....???
You won a EZ Go golf cart? I never win anything!! 
I'm just about outta money for hay tools. 
I better win that free 6 Krone spinner Tedder!!!! 
It would look real good in the barn!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, technically I bought it for $20.....but I'll buy tickets for the krone 6 star as well


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Maybe hire isn't the right word, just be sure to negotiate for some of them boiled peanuts to go with the grits he feeds ya when ya get there!


Don't worry, I have plenty.....a whole 18cf freezer dedicated to Boiled Peanuts awaits! We may run outta meat....outta bread....outta veggies.....outta milk.....outta sweet T, ok perhaps I'm getting facetious......., but I never, ever run outta Boiled Peanuts.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

In MY dream where we give away a tedder, it is a KWT882. And I enter the drawing and am the one who gets to draw,,

SO who do you think wins the tedder? Plus in my dream it comes with a new tractor........


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

krone.1 said:


> In MY dream where we give away a tedder, it is a KWT882. And I enter the drawing and am the one who gets to draw,,
> SO who do you think wins the tedder? Plus in my dream it comes with a new tractor........


Dream it! DO IT! So we can remember it!


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> Problem with most of these 0% deals is that you lose most of the discounts on the equipment itself.


It is a good idea to pencil out cash vs. low rate finance, it depends on how much the cash in lieu is. Now, for example on a KW552T the cash in lieu is $200.00. The cash in lieu will often vary by model depending on the manufacturer.

Also if you finance you can keep the cash discount if you take standard rate finance. You only lose the cash discount if you take the low rate option.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

krone.1 said:


> In MY dream where we give away a tedder, it is a KWT882. And I enter the drawing and am the one who gets to draw,,
> SO who do you think wins the tedder? Plus in my dream it comes with a new tractor........


I HAD THE SAME DREAM I THINK!! You shoulda stayed asleep....I'll think I woke a bit but quickly fell back out and into dream land I went.........you ain't gonna believe how it finishes up, like a grand finale at the fireworks show!

Here's the gig....it also come with the Krone Easy Cut B mowing system! I've been a wanting one of them things to......








So I just about wake up from the excitement right.....but there's more the tractor comes pulling over the hill of fresh cut Bermuda grass and bam! ....... Complete with front hitch/pto IVT, and oh that beautiful paint!









I woke up then!!...whoa Nellie.....had cold sweat running down my forehead ......

Had to load some hay today....tough jumping on the 5320 open cab after being purty sure I had done won the contest of a lifetime!

It was just a dream wasn't it?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

krone.1 said:


> It is a good idea to pencil out cash vs. low rate finance, it depends on how much the cash in lieu is. Now, for example on a KW552T the cash in lieu is $200.00. The cash in lieu will often vary by model depending on the manufacturer.
> Also if you finance you can keep the cash discount if you take standard rate finance. You only lose the cash discount if you take the low rate option.


And I bet if you throw em a big chunk down and score high you might get both....


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> I HAD THE SAME DREAM I THINK!! You shoulda stayed asleep....I'll think I woke a bit but quickly fell back out and into dream land I went.........you ain't gonna believe how it finishes up, like a grand finale at the fireworks show!
> 
> Here's the gig....it also come with the Krone Easy Cut B mowing system! I've been a wanting one of them things to...... image.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

.......and Swedish bikini models to run it all?


----------



## plowboy1953 (Mar 12, 2017)

FarmerCline said:


> I knew you were looking at the new model as that is what you stated, I got the information about the weight from the TT4100 operators manual which is on the Pequea website under manuals.


dose pequea own the gearbox problem ive been looking hard to buy one


----------

